# Flights to the UK



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Which airlines do you find the best for travelling from Egypt to the UK? Although I know we have to travel on a scheduled flight, which are not always the cheapest, can anyone tell me where to get the best deals???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If I am flying to the UK I try and use KLM.. as the flight times suit me by getting me into Glasgow in the morning and not in the evening as BA does. 
but of course it depends on how long you want your flight to last. I know someone who flew Italia to save 50 pounds sterling but the whole journey took something like 17 hours, I wonder how much she spent on coffee etc sitting in airport lounges. 

Since the revolution flights have been reduced and what flights are running can be on the smaller planes and of course winter flights are reduced.. 
It will be a matter of trying on line to find the best deal or you could contact a travel agent.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Why? Egypt Air is the cheapest, normally, to Heathrow, however.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

marimar said:


> Which airlines do you find the best for travelling from Egypt to the UK? Although I know we have to travel on a scheduled flight, which are not always the cheapest, can anyone tell me where to get the best deals???


Egyptair every time....several flights a day and good baggage allowance.You could go to Hurghada and then fly Easyjet but only 20kg baggage allowance so if you want to shop while in UK their excess baggage is quite expensive.i always used Egyptair and found their prices very reasonable.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Heathrow is in the uk it's not the Uk Egypt air flights do not have connecting flights to regional airports. If I flew to London withEA and then booked a flight with an internal operator it would cost more than flying with KLM plus of course the inconvenience of competing bags checking in and of course budget airlines don't give the same baggage allowance


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Egyptair every time....several flights a day and good baggage allowance.You could go to Hurghada and then fly Easyjet but only 20kg baggage allowance so if you want to shop while in UK their excess baggage is quite expensive.i always used Egyptair and found their prices very reasonable.


The one comment I got was, they dont serve booze! For the price and baggage allowance I can survive without a beer for 5 hours...


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Swiss has also cheap flights, but you will have a stop in Zurich.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> Why? Egypt Air is the cheapest, normally, to Heathrow, however.


Used to be, not any more. They are however a much improved airline, although I preferred the cheap and cheerful model. Reference the booze, although they do not serve it, they have ( for the moment at least) no objection to you bringing your own.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

GM1 said:


> Swiss has also cheap flights, but you will have a stop in Zurich.


True, but it is a nice flight on modern, and usually, quite spacious aircraft. Stop over is only just over an hour and it's a decent airport.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

CAIRODEMON said:


> True, but it is a nice flight on modern, and usually, quite spacious aircraft. Stop over is only just over an hour and it's a decent airport.


 Will never book a flight with a stop-over, unless no choice. Only decent airport for a stop-over is Changi, all the others suck.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Will never book a flight with a stop-over, unless no choice. Only decent airport for a stop-over is Changi, all the others suck.




No choice but to have a stop over if you are going to a regional airport.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, will have to do a bit of surfing now for some prices!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Used to be, not any more. They are however a much improved airline, although I preferred the cheap and cheerful model. Reference the booze, although they do not serve it, they have ( for the moment at least) no objection to you bringing your own.


huh? so I'm not allowed to go through with a bottle of water bought inside the airport opposite the boarding gate but I can take my own vodka??? that's such a great and consistent security policy


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

aykalam said:


> huh? so I'm not allowed to go through with a bottle of water bought inside the airport opposite the boarding gate but I can take my own vodka??? that's such a great and consistent security policy


You. An bring in your own minis as long as they are 3 oz or less (100 ml or less) and are inside your quart-sized plastic bag.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> You. An bring in your own minis as long as they are 3 oz or less (100 ml or less) and are inside your quart-sized plastic bag.


I meant to type "You can."


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> You. An bring in your own minis as long as they are 3 oz or less (100 ml or less) and are inside your quart-sized plastic bag.


surely those minis are still considered flammable fluids? no matter how mini they are


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Egyptair - if I can possibly!!!

Good luggage allowance - and good flights!

As for transfers for Egypt air - I fly to manchester - and last time I priced up all the flights - KLM, Airfrance, lufthansa, Egyptair - to see how much extra I would be paying - and I think it worked out at around 40 sterling a head - which to be honest given how funny the airlines can be about luggage is definitely worth paying.
The last time I paid for excess luggage (above 20kg - it was Christmas and the airline staff in abu dhabi were being a pain - the geezer followed me around the aiport deaprture loung to catch me out!!) cost me more than that.
And consdiering we all travel home with empty suitcases - the 40kg is worth it!!

Done Swiss air - the waiting time in Zurich was hours - and the airport is not so fab - it was terrible!
Amost as much as when you hear these people who book Turlish airlines via Istabul and it takes them 48 hours to get home for 60 quid less - really not worth it!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Biffy said:


> Egyptair - if I can possibly!!!
> 
> Good luggage allowance - and good flights!
> 
> ...


I've done that one from Cairo to Manchester but didn't have time to book my flight from Heathrow to Man before i left Egypt so did it at Heathrow had to miss a flight as no seats so took next flight and was still back in Man early evening after leaving Cairo early morning...and good price as well...plus as you say good baggage allowance...EgyptAir every time for me.


----------

